# Cigar Box Help



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

I could use some help to identify this dune buggy body it looks like an Aurora but it has a real spare tire and wheel instead of a molded one.










does any have one of these that is complete and post a pic so I can see what I am missing


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would say you're missing the windshield. I myself have never run across a dune buggy cigarbox car. It looks cool!! That half roof looks unique too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmmm....I never saw one come from the factory with a spare like that- even if it was a Cigar Box or Speedline, my Aurora collector books don't show it that way either ?
But funny thing is, I just rebuilt a Buggy that had the spare drilled out, and actually made a New spare using a rubber tire and Buggy wheel !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a clear macro shot of the underside. 
Look carefully for that barfy brown lacquer undercoat that Aurora used under their plating. Theres usually always evidence of it some where underneath in a nook or a cranny if you look carefully.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

There is an Aurora cigarbox in the completed listings on eBay. Looks like a plated peach color. It makes yours look like it was modified at some point. It has the interior of standard slot car dune buggies, while yours looks like someone removed the interior, and replaced it with the interior of some other cigarbox car. It doesn't have the top or windshield, but the picture looks like it had one at some point. It is also missing the driver's head. And, it has the standard spare tire.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-AURORA-CIGAR-BOX-DUNE-BUGGY-LOLA-GT-GOLD-CHROME-HO-SCALE-SLOT-CAR-/370826829489?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5657005eb1


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

That is an Eldon Match Kit car. It came with a non powered chassis.
Eldon had a number of kits that came that way.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, it must be some kind of unpowered car or kit because with that interior
theres no room for a chassis motor.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

here are some more pics


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Many Slots you have solved the mystery, It's all about the spare tire and wheel, I just looked at my Eldon Corvette matchbox kit and it has the same tire and wheel. 

And now does any body out there have an Eldon Dune Buggy match kit that is complete and could share some pics ?????


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- Eldon !? It sure looks like they sub contracted work out to Aurora Plastics, or at least used part of the Aurora Buggy mold ? Never saw one like that - very cool and unique :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

many slots said:


> That is an Eldon Match Kit car. It came with a non powered chassis.
> Eldon had a number of kits that came that way.


 
Yep, everyone gets this confused with the mini lindy kit or an Aurora cigar box, but both of these have an engine hanging out the back.

I like the way they molded the top to expose the tire....something Aurora should have done.

BTW, Eldon also did a Charger that is a dead on copy of the Aurora Tjet.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a complete one. The only thing on the chasis is the word "japan" thats it good to know what it is. thanks sheldon


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

"BTW, Eldon also did a Charger that is a dead on copy of the Aurora Tjet."

Not quite , John. The ones I have are short wheel base and have the correct two lens taillights instead of three that the Aurora has. They came in molded silver or painted silver that I know of, both with a single red tail stripe. They are pretty nice.

There is also a Ferrari GTO and a Vette in split window and also later versions, as well as a Ford GT that was based on the Aurora cars


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

There are pics of the Eldon slot car and matchbook model here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=383373&highlight=Eldon+matchbook

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Is there any chance tjetcar that you can post some pics of the dune buggy???


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

ajd350 said:


> "BTW, Eldon also did a Charger that is a dead on copy of the Aurora Tjet."
> 
> Not quite , John. The ones I have are short wheel base and have the correct two lens taillights instead of three that the Aurora has. They came in molded silver or painted silver that I know of, both with a single red tail stripe. They are pretty nice.
> 
> There is also a Ferrari GTO and a Vette in split window and also later versions, as well as a Ford GT that was based on the Aurora cars


Still a copy......not exact I know, but no different then JL/AW does now with their versions of others cars. Body was what I was really speaking of anyway.....but thanks for the clarification.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Eldon made a very nice Camaro that is very close to Aurora.


----------

